# inexpensive blanket for smokers



## dirkster (Feb 4, 2018)

Just thought I would share this with everyone.  I use a pellet smoker ALOT and noticed that it would not hold temp if it got below 50 degrees F.   I saw some brands had insulating blankets you could purchase for $75-150 depending on the brand.  I would rather not spend that much.  I found a product that is inexpensive and works awesome.  A welding blanket.  It is resistant to extremely high temps (1800 f) and was easy to customize to my smoker.  At 0 f the thing now holds temp and uses alot less fuel.    Here is a link to the one I purchased.  I had to buy 2 3'x3' to cover the smoker, but it was alot cheaper than anything else I saw.  Highly advisable for those in colder climates...hell, it may even be good in the summer, who knows.  
https://store.cyberweld.com/panfelw...MI_8Wf49-M2QIV1rbACh3oQw-eEAUYBSABEgJ27vD_BwE


----------

